# What is the best hydroponics system



## jason212 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have had previous experience with growing before and did quite well, but i had to go up to college so I had to throw out my plant, but i want to grow again. This time with hydroponics. I heard all this stuff about aerogarden and stealth hydro stuff. I want to know what is the most cost effective, laziest and easiest method. Which will grow the pot easy for you. Is there any product which is better than the aerogarden, which is designed more for cannabis growing?


----------



## rmax (Feb 20, 2008)

jason,

Good question. I'd like to know too.

From what I can tell... we've got 4 choices.

Aeroponics
Ebb and Flow
Top Feed
Wick

Aeroponics will facilitate fastest growth while Ebb and Flow is the least maintenance.

I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 20, 2008)

get a ebb and flow since ur lazy and dont have much $. and please dont get an aerogarden...but if you do..please dont start a grow journal.


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think one of the coolest hydro systems I've ever seen (I'm no expert) was built by our own Earl - here it is:
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle.html


----------



## Earl (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't forget bubble buckets.






And there is also Hempy Buckets,
which is supposed to be the lazy man's dream.
Cannabis and Marijuana seeds :: HomeGrown420 - The Hempy Bucket

.


----------



## email468 (Feb 20, 2008)

Earl said:


> Don't forget bubble buckets.


Holy Hell - speak of the


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 20, 2008)

DWC would probably be the easiest, especially if you are just growing one plant; just get a 5 gallon bucket, lid, net pot, air pump, air line and air stone and boom, there's your bubbler. 

All you would need after that is some type of medium and your nutes and you're good to go assuming you have a light.


----------



## blowinbig (Feb 20, 2008)

gvega187 said:


> get a ebb and flow since ur lazy and dont have much $. and please dont get an aerogarden...but if you do..please dont start a grow journal.


and why not start a grow journal?


----------



## rmax (Feb 20, 2008)

What do you cats think about the -

TurboGarden Ebb and Flow

Botanicare : Product Overview : Hydrogardens


----------



## gvega187 (Feb 20, 2008)

agreed...you must build a space shuttle. Follow the link to earldom




email468 said:


> I think one of the coolest hydro systems I've ever seen (I'm no expert) was built by our own Earl - here it is:
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle.html


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 20, 2008)

The aerogarden is crap and not right.I must say lot of thinking in earl design made it alot harder then it needed to be for so few plants lol.If you want like a 6-8 plant setup I posted a how to build these aero setup at home in 30 minutes or if you dont wanna build I can build one for you whatever size as I do build and sell them. Aero is fast and easy with the fastest growth of all methods. I harvest in 5 weeks flower total 6 weeks start to finish..Check out some of my journels and posts


----------



## qmmckenna (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is a very simple one way system that does not require any pumps. The nutrient system is simple to the extreme too.

One way systems have the advantage that they eliminate problems of toxins building up in the nutrients and also eliminates cross contamination problems. I built it outdoors so I don't need to provide any lighting either.


First: I built a 10 ft. X 10 ft square redwood sand box and filled it with about 85 cubic ft of washed building sand (It's washed before you buy it). I prefer building sand because it doesn't have any biological matter in it, and the medium and coarse grain sizes provide excellent aeration.

Second: I ran four 180 deg. micro-sprinklers from my magnetic pulse valve SpritzWiz&#153; Intermittent Sprinkler Irrigation . I put a sprinkler at each side of the box. The magnetic pulse valve produces intermittent pulses of water to the sprinklers. It delivers water at whatever rate you set it at. No pumps are needed because the the water comes directly from your faucet, and is already under pressure.

Third: I sowed the seeds into the sand and then sprinkled some Osmocote® slow release fertilizer beads on top to cover the 100 sq. ft area. The container indicates the dispersal concentration of fertilizer beads that is needed. I repeated the fertilizer application a month later.

Fourth: I turned on the water faucet. I set the magnetic pulse valve to deliver water at a rate of 1 Gallon/Hour ( about 1 second pulses every 60 seconds). I left the water on full time for the first 6 days until all the seeds were germinated. I then cut the watering back to 10 hours per day and kept the same flow rate of 1 Gallon/Hour. I turned the water faucet on and off manually but later used a Dig® Model 9001DB "low flow" Water Timer to do it for me. I programmed it to go every day with 4 watering times of 2-1/2 hours each to cover the daylight hours. It was turned off at night. The sand never dried out and kept the plants healthy.

Final Note: The water consumption for the 100 sq. ft. plot was only 10 Gallons/Day and I only needed to sprinkle on more fertilizer two more times.


----------



## Headshot08 (Mar 23, 2008)

For cost, ease of setup and easy maintentance, I would go with the bubble as well.
It's only good for one plant but it's so cheap and easy to do. It's a faster growth than other methods as well.


----------



## CoNsTrIcToR419 (Mar 23, 2008)

im doin hydro for the first time, picked up an EBB-N-FLO system, BORING AS HELL!!! once its up n runnin its just a matter of checkin levels( PH etc...) addin apropriate nutes when its time n " WATCH THE GRASS GROW!!". works awsome! not that im lazy, i dont get much freetime with the assload of slitherin reptiles in the room next i have to take care of!!(three more litters in the next few weeks!!!yhay... babies r so much fun!) any way, the ebb n flo is pretty simple and works great so far!!!


----------



## gvega187 (Mar 24, 2008)

CoNsTrIcToR419 said:


> im doin hydro for the first time, picked up an EBB-N-FLO system, BORING AS HELL!!! once its up n runnin its just a matter of checkin levels( PH etc...) addin apropriate nutes when its time n " WATCH THE GRASS GROW!!". works awsome! not that im lazy, i dont get much freetime with the assload of slitherin reptiles in the room next i have to take care of!!(three more litters in the next few weeks!!!yhay... babies r so much fun!) any way, the ebb n flo is pretty simple and works great so far!!!



clean lil room u got going on there chief...im quite jealous. The toy that resembles the sun will increase your yield by 3x btw. ps i love how your using straight up rocks off the ground as media...if thats not the deal then please correct me. good luck!


----------



## FireAm80 (Mar 27, 2008)

Am i the only one seeing the huge ass snake?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 27, 2008)

What the red ball python above? They dont get to big. Had a few over the years usually maxed at like 6 feet.No a reticulated Boa gets nice and big my buddy has some 12 foots he raises


----------



## StlSoldier531 (Mar 7, 2010)

email468 said:


> I think one of the coolest hydro systems I've ever seen (I'm no expert) was built by our own Earl - here it is:
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/38569-aeroponic-space-shuttle.html


Nice system, but that is for someone who has A LOT of TIME to spare..lol..I'll pass on building something like that..


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 7, 2010)

*bubbles bitch!!*


----------



## Bic (Mar 7, 2010)

Do this:

Get a ~20L storage container
some seeds 
airpump
netpots
clay stones
rockwool cubes

cut a hole in the lid for the netpots 
have the top of the cubes level with the top of the netpot

adjust your water level so its close as to the netpot position your airstone so its right under your 2 netpots

you could get a waterpump but you wont need it at all after 2 weeks

go find your self some cfls and a sutible set of old draws or something to hide it in
use mylar on walls makes cfls a million times more efficent

use a old computer fan to pull air out the top(ish)

you could get away without using the claystones and just putting your rockwool in the net pots maybe

you will only need like 2 daylight cfls to start you off

works great


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 7, 2010)

i havent read most of the post here, but i made a thread that might be useful right here?

deteriming witch method of hydro best suits YOU


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 7, 2010)

all hydro systems are pretty easy once you get them set up. I think DWC is probably the easiest but ebb and flow and drip emitters are just another step or two extra settin up. If you never have seen I grow chronic than go watch it on youtube, he builds a drip emitter and an ebb and flow system from scratch.

Aeroponics is probably the best way to grow though because the amount of oxygen your roots have is so great the plants grow biggest and the fastest.


----------



## piedeb2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hydroponics was derived from the Greek word hydro, which means "water" and ponos, which means "labor or water-working". Hydroponics gardening involves growing plants with their roots in other nutrient solutions and without soil. 

Hydroponics gardening is as simple as ordinary gardening. Both of them necessitate sufficient light, water, temperature, light, and humidity. But with hydroponics, no soil is used. Instead a soil substitute holds the roots while nutrients are carried by the water. Indoor hydroponic gardening is not that hard and plants respond well to this method of growing.

This is one of the major considerations in hydroponics gardening since it sustains the plants. One has to make sure that this nutrient solution maintains a pH level of 5 to 6 after dilution. In hydroponics gardening, the plants should be watered more than three times a day. this is usually done using a pump and timer. 

If your hydroponics garden is located indoors, the most suitable temperature is between 71 to 76 degrees Fahrenheit. Of course, this temperature may change depending on the different types of plant you are working on, e.g. tropical plants. 

Place your plants somewhere they can receive ample amount of light. Otherwise artificial light must be used. High pressure Sodium lights or bulbs are a suitable substitute for natural light. 

Humidity is good. When the rooms temperature rises, the air will be able to hold the sufficient amount of moisture your plants will need. 

A hydroponics system can be fully automated. Since it is water-based, the gardener has no soil to dig or weeds to pull. Also, the water can be re-used to prevent wastage. 

With hydroponics, an excellent yield of quality plants can be easily achieved on http://www.68-brilliant-clever-classes.com/


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 10, 2012)

My vote goes to E&F, without question!


----------



## HappyHarvesters (Apr 10, 2012)

Dwc bubble buckets are your best choice. easy, cheap, great performance.


----------



## VX420 (Apr 11, 2012)

I vote DWC ( all I have done)  so its the best


----------



## VX420 (Apr 11, 2012)

Whats under the sand? did you build a box or a frame. dose it hold water when full? and Sand only nothing else? I like this and want to try it.. Spring is here, time for Veggies.


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll stick with my hydroton/lava rock flood and drain table until the end of time. If I want only gotta be there once a week. It doesn't interfere with my social life or my job.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree, if you are looking to do 1 or 2 plants then DWC or Bubbleponics. 

If you want to know what "THE BEST" hydro system is the right now I would say Under Current systems. They are extremely versatile and can support larger plants than any other hydro system I have seen. You use a lot less nutrients because of the oxgen enriched water and plants grow crazy fast. Just my opinion though.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 11, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> *If you want to know what "THE BEST" hydro system is the right now I would say Under Current systems*. They are extremely versatile and can support larger plants than any other hydro system I have seen. You use a lot less nutrients because of the oxgen enriched water and plants grow crazy fast.


I agree, yet have to somewhat disagree if that makes any sense. They are definitely capable of achieving the best possible results, but are very inefficient overall. Why you ask? Well for one it's almost certain you'll need to run a chiller with it($$) and two, UC systems require a LOT of light for optimal performance($$$), which in turn leads to a significant amount of ventilation and quite possibly the need for a dedicated ac unit for the grow(again $$$).

Honestly I think the UC would be more suitable in a greenhouse application. The chiller may still be necessary, but the power bill would be greatly reduced.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Apr 11, 2012)

Ebb/flow onto slabs for me. There are times where I dont have to water for 3-4 days but generally every 2 days. Cause Iam Lazy


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 11, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I agree, yet have to somewhat disagree if that makes any sense. They are definitely capable of achieving the best possible results, but are very inefficient overall. Why you ask? Well for one it's almost certain you'll need to run a chiller with it($$) and two, UC systems require a LOT of light for optimal performance($$$), which in turn leads to a significant amount of ventilation and quite possibly the need for a dedicated ac unit for the grow(again $$$).
> 
> Honestly I think the UC would be more suitable in a greenhouse application. The chiller may still be necessary, but the power bill would be greatly reduced.



I agree with you too, yet somewhat disagree as well. LOL. I already have the chiller and the lights though.  The commercial UC systems from Current Culture and the others are spaced too far apart in my opinion. They suggest a 1000w light per 4 plants. I've seen a few DIY systems and modified Current Culture systems that have the sites a lot closer; getting 6 - 8 plants under a 1000w.


----------



## Doc Holliday* (Apr 11, 2012)

FireAm80 said:


> Am i the only one seeing the huge ass snake?



LOL !! Nope I see it too ... Then again I did smoke before posting !!LOL .


----------



## SteelNuggets (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a 30 Gallon tote and I want to do 4-6. I plan on keeping them relatively small and scrog. I have a good air-pump and a 400 GPH water pump. I plan on making the tote the reservoir and the aeroponic sprinkler system with the lid holding the net pots. I have 1/2'' pvc pipe and misters (only 180* though ran out of 360s). I also have 3 air stones.

Would DWC be better than my aerotote set up? 

I figure my set up would act as a dwc and aero but would use far less water and nutes than if I were to just do DWC. Any input would be appreciated!~


----------



## northstar22 (Apr 11, 2012)

ebb and grow is nice just a couple changes and is perfect


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 11, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> The commercial UC systems from Current Culture and the others are spaced too far apart in my opinion.


I believe you're referring to the UCPRO system, which is making me drool all over myself just thinking about it (fast fwd to 10 seconds)...

[video=youtube;eBTfEZqWvLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBTfEZqWvLc[/video]

^*That thing + SCROG = Holy Grail*.


----------



## itchybans (Apr 12, 2012)

I've done both Ebb and Flow and Aeroponics and Aeroponics is hands down much better if you're willing to donate the time to set it up properly. It also requires daily checking but it's generally worth it because the plants literally grow before your eyes.

Check out Stinkbud's DIY designs.


----------



## illusive4u2 (May 11, 2012)

aquaponics i read seem like quite an automated system


----------



## nuglets (May 11, 2012)

under current does look pretty badass. just can't bring myself to drop that kinda coin on a system like that yet. trying out the new sentinel ebb&flow bucket system in a few weeks.


----------



## ManishWayz (May 31, 2012)

Here are some setups I've built and ran. (most parts from Home Depot)

.1
[video=youtube;HC9hlWmSZg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC9hlWmSZg4[/video]


----------



## ManishWayz (May 31, 2012)

.2
[video=youtube;2ZkVu-riyW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZkVu-riyW0[/video]


----------



## ManishWayz (May 31, 2012)

.3
[video=youtube;A7oIdYgjnxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7oIdYgjnxk[/video]


----------



## ManishWayz (May 31, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I believe you're referring to the UCPRO system, which is making me drool all over myself just thinking about it (fast fwd to 10 seconds)...
> 
> [video=youtube;eBTfEZqWvLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBTfEZqWvLc[/video]
> 
> ^*That thing + SCROG = Holy Grail*.


Built one for one of my boys, building mine next.


----------



## ManishWayz (May 31, 2012)

Found this website and thought it could be helpful: http://www.currentculturehydroponics.com/wholesale/

And here is a site to get what you need really cheap: http://www.usplastic.com/


----------



## DCgrow505 (Jun 1, 2012)

deep water caulter is a cool way to grow i have seem some really sweet grow opps done that way and if done the right way you can pull some weight i had a friend who was using the 13 gallon buckets and using the 4 bucket setup and he was pulling around a pound and a half off one plant witch was really cool these plants were fucking monsters from hell . i like the flow and grow buckets the most out of them cause when i first started out growing i was using flood and drain tables and growing a lot of little plants and putting as many plants as i could into a 2x4 flood table witch came out to about 10 to 15 but manly 10 cause 15 would make them to cramped up and a lot of the plants wouldnt get good lighting . Then i switched over to the flow and grow 5 gallon buckets and right off the bat had really good results with it and i only had a 8 5 gallon buckets so i whent from growing a fuck load of plants to just doing 8 bigger plants that were grown completely different from when i was using tables cause i started topping them and super croping them as well as doing a few other thing to them and i was pulling around a qp a plant witch was way better then i was doing in the tables


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

No one for WATERFARMS


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Jun 6, 2012)

DWC is really cheap to set up and you can grow monster plants. If I had one light I would use a 27 gallon tough box to grow one plant in. I would use another 27 gallon tough box for a reservoir, and circulate between the two. 

I am using tough boxes now and am getting 1 - 1.5 lbs per plant. I have four 1000 w lights and four plants.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Jun 12, 2013)

what a great homemade system bro!im impressed!


----------

